# Changement de Disque Dur



## angelswarriors (26 Mai 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Excusez-moi par avance, je sais que ce sujet  a du être traité au moins 4879 fois, mais je préfère poser la question, et avoir une réponse qui conviendra précisément à ce que je veux, pour pas devoir mettre 2000 de matos à la poubelle...

J'ai un Macbook Pro 17", avec disque dur de 160Go, et ce dernier est plein. Il me reste environ 300Mo de mémoire libre...

Autant vous dire que ça commence à faire léger...

J'ai donc décidé de changer mon Disque Dur interne, pour en mettre un de la capacité la plus grande possible.

Donc première question, quel est le disque avec la plus grosse capacité, et le plus rapide, si possible, qui rentre dans un MacBook Pro?!

Ensuite, je vais donc procéder au changement...

Deuxième question, est-ce que si je me pointe dans un shop qui répare les macs avec mon ordi, mon DD et un chèque, il vont me le changer?! Ou bien la manipulation est interdite, et faut la faire soit-même?!

Si je peux l'apporter, mes questions s'arrètent ici.

Si je ne peux pas, je souhaiterais savoir si vous connaissez un site qui explique clairement comment faire la manip sans nikoumouker l'ordinateur...

Merci d'avance


----------



## r e m y (26 Mai 2008)

Pour le démontage:
http://www.macbook-fr.com/macbook/demontage/macbook_pro_17_article909.html


----------



## angelswarriors (26 Mai 2008)

J'ai vu en parcourant un peu les pages... Merci beaucoup!

Par ce lien, dois-je en déduire que la manip n'est pas autorisée par Apple, et que je vais devoir sortir le bleu de travail?! Impossible de l'amener dans un réparateur agrée, ou un truc comme ça?!


----------



## noz (26 Mai 2008)

Bien sûr, tu peux l'apporter dans un apple center (comme place Boulnois à Paris par exemple), mais je ne suis pas sûr qu'ils prennent le DD que tu auras acheté par contre. Appelle, tu auras la réponse direct. Mais ils font toutes sortes de réparations, du moment que tu es prêt à payer les la main d'oeuvre... ^^
Par contre j'allais te dire de graver un peu pour libérer de la place mais 300Mo c'est mort, ça ne passera pas... Déjà que en dessous de 5Go mon mbp s'énerve...  
Pourquoi ne pas plutôt prendre un bon gros disque dur externe ? Ca te coûtera beaucoup moins cher, te permettra de garder ton dd de 160Go (ce qui est quand même déjà plutôt sympa comme espace) et tu pourras faire des sauvegardes régulières sur un disque secondaire (ce qui est recommandé en terme de sécurité informatique et afin d'éviter de perdre tes données en cas de crash). Au choix un disque 3'5 de 1To ou un 2'5 de 320 Go, c'est déjà pas mal...


----------



## angelswarriors (26 Mai 2008)

noz a dit:


> Au choix un disque 3'5 de 1To ou un 2'5 de 320 Go, c'est déjà pas mal...



Tu parles pour l'interne, ou l'externe?!

Je pense aller dans un Apple Center, ça me rassurera... Quelqu'un a une idée de combien sa pourrait me coûter?!

Pour le coup du DD externe, j'en ai déjà 1... Un truc de 500Go, qui doit bientôt partir au SAV, mais qui, une fois réparé, me servira pour mes sauvegardes Time Machine... Mais ce qui m'intéresse dans le MacBook Pro moi, c'est la portabilité, l'idée d'avoir tous ses documents dans une seule et même machine, et pas de se taper 80Kg de matos en plus...

Je vais donc appeler! 

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## noz (26 Mai 2008)

Je parle en externe.


----------



## julienmrt (28 Mai 2008)

Salut à tous, 

Hier soir mon macbook m'a laché. 
Le dossier avec le point d'interrogation. Le disque d'install ne trouve aucun disque dur.

Je me suis fait à l'idée que je ne retrouverai certainement jamais mes photos etc... Mais bon, je voudrais tenter le coup, et puis de toutes façons, il faut qu'on change le disque dur (d'après ce que j'ai pu lire, ici ou là).

J'habite sur Paris, aussi pouvez-vous me conseiller un Apple center ou un bon réparateur qui me remonterait ça pas trop cher et qui serait éventuellement susceptible de me récupérer certaines données du disque ?

D'avance, Gracias


----------



## frolick10 (28 Mai 2008)

angelswarriors a dit:


> et pas de se taper 80Kg de matos en plus...



un disque dur externe 500Go format 2,5" c'est moins de 300gr... avec alimentation via usb ou FW...


----------



## Mister-Photos (28 Mai 2008)

Hello
Moi jpensé qu'on pouvais mettre un 500Go apparament non heureusement que j'ai pas acheté le disque dur Merci de vos Conseil!


----------



## laf (28 Mai 2008)

julienmrt a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> Hier soir mon macbook m'a laché.
> Le dossier avec le point d'interrogation. Le disque d'install ne trouve aucun disque dur.
> ...



Sur un MB, ce serait vraiment dommage de payer quelqu'un pour changer le DD, ça se fait très facilement en 5' et sans faire sauter la garantie.

Sur un MBP, c'est plus compliqué et ça fait sauter la garantie, mais c'est faisable. En revanche, je ne pense pas qu'en le faisant faire par un centre agrée Apple ça change quelque chose pour la garantie. A vérifier.
Ce qui est sûr, c'est que ça va te coûter un max.


----------



## julienmrt (28 Mai 2008)

slt laf,
Je devrais dire, heureusement je suis sur MacBook. Mais malheureusement, je ne bidouille pas suffisament pour remplacer le DD.
Y'a-t-il un moyen, selon toi, de récupérer les données du disque ou c'est foutu ?


----------



## laf (28 Mai 2008)

Je te certifie que remplacer un DD sur un MB n'est pas de la bidouille, c'est prévu par Apple (comme la RAM) pour être réalisé par l'utilisateur.

Après,pour tenter la récup de données, tu peux toujours essayer le congélateur, pas garantie du tout mais ça a marché pour certains. Sinon, je sais qu'il existe des entreprises qui font ça mais je ne sais pas lesquelles et ça coûte un bras... 
Fais un recherche, tu devrais en apprendre un peu plus à ce niveau. 

Sinon, franchement, change ton DD, et achète un DDE pour les sauvegardes à l'avenir.


----------



## julienmrt (29 Mai 2008)

en effet, je viens de voir. Ca semble assez simple de changer le disque. Reste à récupérer les données.

Merci laf.


----------



## tamors (29 Mai 2008)

Bonsoir à tous,

j'ai aussi la ferme intention de changer mon DD sur mon MBP 120G->320G (Western Digital Scorpio SE 320 Go - 5400t/min. - 2.5" - SATA). je voulais vous poser quelques questions:


Le DD est-il 100% compatible avec mon MBP à mon avis c'est oui ?
Quelles sont les données à récupérer avant le changement de DD (récupérer: les mail, le calendrier, la musiques, ...) ? y-a t'il une procédure d'Exportation/Importation (je me rappel avoir vu ça lors de l'install OSX)
Tout est dans  le répertoire /Utilisateur/tamors/... ?
Les droits sur les fichiers ne poseront-ils pas des problèmes ?
qu'en est-il pour la synchro avec iPhone et la bibliothèque iTune ?
Sur le nouveau DD si je veux faire des app du genre:  WEBdev, AdobeCS3, musique logic audio, bureautique, VMware, montage vidéo, ......... pour avoir un os rapide que faut-il faire ? y-a t'il des trucs des ruses ??? installer les app pour des utilisateurs différant ? ou tout dans le même utilisateur  ? ou autre...
Voilà c'est déjà pas mal.... Merci d'avance pour vos conseils et bonne 

Tamors


----------



## tamors (30 Mai 2008)

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=217011


----------



## AroundTheWorld (31 Mai 2008)

tamors a dit:


> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=217011



sinon je viens de faire un post sur un disque 500GB en 9.5 chez notre voisin, voici l'adresse
http://www.powerbook-fr.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=15403


----------



## AroundTheWorld (31 Mai 2008)

Fait un clone mirroir de ton disque c'est le plus rapide et efficase si ton ancien Systeme fonctionne bien sur ton ancien disque



tamors a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> 
> j'ai aussi la ferme intention de changer mon DD sur mon MBP 120G->320G (Western Digital Scorpio SE 320 Go - 5400t/min. - 2.5" - SATA). je voulais vous poser quelques questions:
> 
> ...


----------



## julienmrt (31 Mai 2008)

Salut, 
Je viens de voir sur Macway, un DD interne compatible MacBook. Pour remplacer celui qui vient de me lâcher ( c'était un Seagate SATA 80 Go)
*160 Go SATA 2,5'' Western Digital 5400T 8Mo Interne*

Il coûte 49. Il a l'air plutôt bon marché. 
Est-ce qu'il y en a parmi vous qui tournent avec celui là ? Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## julienmrt (31 Mai 2008)

Grosse galère.
Je suis allé me prendre le DD dont je parle au dessus. Tout à fait compatible Macbook.

je rentre. je vire la batterie, j'enlève la languette metallique, je remplace l'ancien DD par le nouveau, je remets le tout, je lance le cd d'install et là :

pas de disque dur !!
Ce macbook commence à me rendre dingue.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?
Dois-je définitivement l'emmener dans un apple center ou bien je me suis mal pris pour la manip ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2008)

Lance l'ordi sur le dvd d'installation que tu as eu avec ta machine (démarrage avec la touche C appuyée) puis tu va dans l'utilitaire de disque.

Dans la colonne de gauche, ton disque dur devrait apparaître. il te suffit alors de le formater.

Dans l'espoir d'avoir pu t'aider


----------



## julienmrt (31 Mai 2008)

malheureusement je ne le vois pas ...même dans l'utilitaire disque..le truc est tout neuf de cet aprem..


----------



## laf (1 Juin 2008)

Ton DD est peut-etre mal monte ou mal branche, ou tout simplement mort, si, si ca arrive parfois meme neuf.
Avant d'accuser le MB, cherche d'abord les possibilites les plus probables de pb.


----------

